# I'm not expert on degus.. (PAH related)



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

But whoever buys the 2 degus in the PAH here is going to end up with more than 2  Some hamsters look asif they are ready to pop too


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh no  poor things someone will get more then they bargained for.

or maybe they have just been over indulging in food


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Truckle said:


> Oh no  poor things someone will get more then they bargained for.
> 
> or maybe they have just been over indulging in food


Well the degu's were making babies infront of everyone!!

With the hamsters they looked similar to Phoebe when she was ready to pop.. They've all been in the shop nearly a month some of them so they are going to start fighting soon anyway.

Would love to take them all home but I've promised myself no more PAH animals as much as it breaks my heart seeing them in the shop.


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't sound good. I have seen male degus having sex though to be honest so it may not be babies on the cards... probably is but i like to be open minded lol.

Did you say anything to the staff. They might be pleased to hear from you rather than the customer later down the line!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mounting isnt just mating, it is also a sign of dominance, females will mount both males & females, males will mount both females & males

although knowing PAH i wouldnt rule pregnancy out


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Without getting um descriptive the male had something sticking out when he was done because he was climbing the bars. Maybe if it was a reputal pet shop I'd say it was domanince but..!!

Love degus so much.. Really want some one day but no way from PAH. 

I'd already anoyed the staff by asking if they groom guinea pigs because it is a pet salon but they said no only dogs. Not that I'd take my piggies there but felt like acting stupid :lol: Talk about false advertising though. Should only say dog salon! Place is never open because people don't trust them. Same goes for the animals. Sold hardly any because people don't trust and think they are over priced.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

could have been a boy mounting a boy lol

i wouldnt trust pah for anything let alone to groom my pets, one of the ones near me cooked a dog alive in a drying cage.....

last pet we "bought" from PAH ended up in them paying for dentals for a year, a castration, a free £90 cage & £300 cash as long as we signed a contract promising not to take them to court... that was the last time we ever bought an animal from a pet store

i would love a couple of degus, but mum thinks they look too much like rats lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Without getting um descriptive the male had something sticking out when he was done because he was climbing the bars. Maybe if it was a reputal pet shop I'd say it was domanince but..!!
> 
> Love degus so much.. Really want some one day but no way from PAH.
> 
> I'd already anoyed the staff by asking if they groom guinea pigs because it is a pet salon but they said no only dogs. Not that I'd take my piggies there but felt like acting stupid :lol: Talk about false advertising though. Should only say dog salon! Place is never open because people don't trust them. Same goes for the animals. Sold hardly any because people don't trust and think they are over priced.


Females can look like they have errr "things" sticking out, the only real difference between a boy and girl is the size of the gap between the "bit".
I remember my OH saying he saw one of my goo's with a "thing" he actually said "Are you sure they are girls?"
Said Goo they proceeded to have 5 pups :lol:, so they could have been girls but I wouldn't trust [email protected] with sexing a human let alone summit as difficult as a degu


----------

